# The Black Blot of History



## CirdanLinweilin (Jun 27, 2020)

Carimot, a name spoken only in twisted legend. The Void, the Black Hole, the Nothing, the Absence, the Discordance, and the Chaos, the antagonist of my story.


Here's art of him I had someone do!



He used to be the most powerful and beautiful quintessential dragon but after becoming evil he was twisted into this flightless drake known as Carimot.


CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 14, 2020)

Yikes! That's one scary critter!  

Good drawing, though.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 15, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Yikes! That's one scary critter!
> 
> Good drawing, though.


Yeah, he's a devil.


Thanks! The artist did very well!

CL


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jul 15, 2020)

Which of your fanfic will he appear?^^


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 15, 2020)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> Which of your fanfic will he appear?^^


He's the villain for my High Fantasy novel.


CL


----------

